# Push/pull/legs?



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

What do you all do for a push pull legs routine?

Trying to write myself out a programme, currently doing 4 days a week on Joe defrancos programme but feel it's not for me!

Was thinking a long the lines of a chest and tri's/back and bi's/shoulders and traps/legs type 4 day a week programme.

Wondering what you guys do on those days?

I've roughly written myself one but would like to see how you guys structure yours.

The main lift for me is always a 5x5 lift then everything else is in bodybuilding parameters.


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

Are you asking about push/pull/legs or something else? What are your goals?


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

I do Mon Wed Fri, as my natural recovery is pretty ****e and i can give 100% each session that way.

Mon:

Deadlift

Chin ups

BB Row

Hammer Curls

Pull ups

Wed:

Bench

Shoulder press

Delt side raises

skull crushers

Dips

Frihate leg day!!)

Squat

leg curls

leg extentions

calf raises

donkey raises

Abs


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm thinking of doing PPL just to see what happens. I have amazing recovery and currently train 6 days a week so I'm thinking of doing it twice weekly with one day off or maybe 3 days on 1 day off.

People always mention it as a beginner routine, but I'm assuming there's no downside for an experienced trainer?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I do back and biceps

Chest shoulders and triceps

Legs

Top half between friday-sunday which ever fits in

Legs any day in week usually tues/wed

That way I can train when I feel good (off work!) and getter a better work out. I swap them around if need be as long as every group gets trained well in a week it works for me.

Plus it seems to take the week for my shoulders and forearms to recover nowadays!


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

* day1 PUSH Chest, shoulders, triceps* (don't count reps)

chest warm up, bench press db, incline press db,decline press bb, 3 to 4 sets (always do 2 sets of my top weight)

shoulders warmup shoulder press (machine), in squat rack seated shoulder press bb front, shoulder press bb behind head 3-4 sets (2 sets of top weight). front raise bb 4 sets

Triceps warm up, single arm push downs 4 sets, pullsdowns 4 sets , skullcrushers 4sets.

* day2 PULL Back, biceps, abs*

Back warm up, chin ups reps 50, Vertical Lat Row (stretching lats), bentover rows or t-bar, deadlifts (ever 2 weeks) cable pull downs front, cable rows, hyperextensions, shoulder shrugs,

Biceps warm up joints, seated curls db, standing curls db and bb

abs cruchies and leg raises

*day3 Legs*

warm up, leg curls, leg extensions single & both legs 10 sets, stretching, lunges, squats, leg press, hyperextensions, calf raises,

*day4 Push Chest/shoulders,triceps*

chest warm up, incline press db, pec deck, flyes,

shoulders shoulder press machine warm up, seated front raises db, seated rear raises db, seated side raises db,

triceps, warm up joints, one arm pulldowns, pulldowns, skullcrushers,

*day5 Pull Back,biceps, abs*

Backwarm up, Vertical Lat Row, pulldowns front, pulldowns behind head, bent over rows db, hyperextensions,

Biceps warm up joints, seated curls db, standing curls db and bb or hammer curls.

abs cruchies and leg raises

I always do between 3 -4 sets, 2 sets at top weight

i will also drop set weights

superset arms

like i said you have to work out the kinks and get the feel for yourself, i have a set routine but i will change it at anytime, to suit my training that day.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PPL worked a treat for me.

I did push, legs, pull tho as my upper body was still sore after Mondays push session so it gave it more rest.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Currently using PPL myself! Except I'm doing it eod constantly, good results!


----------



## garyataris (Apr 26, 2013)

Im doing Matt Ogus's (youtube bodybuilder) legs push pull workout at the moment

I like it, its alot of volume but it seems to be working at the moment

legs push pull split

3 days on 2 days off repeat

legs

squats 5 sets of 10

romanian deadlift 3-5 sets of 10

quad extension 4 sets of 10

hack squat calf raises 5 sets of 6

leg raises 4 sets of 10

push

incline bench press 5 sets of 8

dumbell bench 5 sets of 10

arnold press 3 sets of 10

dumbell fly 4 sets of 12

triceps straight bar push down 5 sets of 8

rope extensions 5 sets of 8

pull

lat pull down or pullup 4 set sof 8

bar bell row 5 sets of 10

shrugs 5 sets of 10

row machine 5 sets of 10

lateral raises 5 sets of 10

barbell curl 5 sets of 8

close grip curl 5 sets of 8


----------

